# Will Lakers Make Playoffs?



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes

No

What do you think I mean with there new pick ups brown, mckie and there returning Head Coach Jackson, do you think this is a playoff material team?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

aNgelo5 said:


> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> What do you think I mean with there new pick ups brown, mckie and there returning Head Coach Jackson, do you think this is a playoff material team?


HOW MANY TIMES ARE WE GONNA ASK THIS?




Guess you're new. 


Btw, yes.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I voted no.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes they will.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

The Lakers will have to fight for eigth spot. Somebody already did the same thread as this, look to make shure no one has already done your idea before you make a thread.

:cheers:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> No


But you hope you are wrong right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> But you hope you are wrong right?


That'd be correct. I just dont set my expectations up high..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

aNgelo5 said:


> What do you think I mean with there new pick ups brown, mckie and there returning Head Coach Jackson, do you think this is a playoff material team?


Hell yes!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You got Kobe you got a chance. So Yes I believe the Lakers can get in to the playoffs. Maybe as a 7th seed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

yes


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

THE ONE COMMANDMENT!!!!!!!!!



<b>LAKERS SHALL WIN!!!!!</B>


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Highly doubt it. But it doesn't hurt to hope. Like Brian34Cook, I don't set my sights too high, the dissapointment is even greater than, as evident by last season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I doubt it. They have one of the 5 worst starting point guards and power forwards in the league. Our only high quality reserves play the same position which also happens to have our second best player as a starter. 

The combo of Phil and Kobe will have to work some serious magic.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We obviously have a chance. You never know what is going to happen (Amare going down). With our current personal and circumstances, I do not think we will make the playoffs. You guys know my stance.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I doubt it. They have one of the 5 worst starting point guards and power forwards in the league. Our only high quality reserves play the same position which also happens to have our second best player as a starter.
> 
> The combo of Phil and Kobe will have to work some serious magic.


I agree with the lack of skill with our pg situation. However the Lakers and Bulls both one championships with less than stellar point guards. Obviously Kwame stats last year obviously would backup your point about him. However his minutes dipped and the year before I don't think he was one of the 5 worst PF's. This year he'll get more than 21 minutes per game and his stats will be up. Hopefully we'll get Sprewell, and one of our sf's will be involved in that trade. I do agree it will be tough, but I think they can do it.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> That'd be correct. I just dont set my expectations up high..


Ahh good old b34c ....How bout we make a lil wager?


----------



## KB8SD (Oct 25, 2005)

I say and voted yes.I dont get how some people are posting in here as making the playoffs as high expectations.To me setting expectations high would be making it to the WCF or NBA Finals.I think the Lakers will finish anywhere from the 6th to 8th seed this season.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

I think they'll make the playoffs, Why not they have a great Head Coach this season returning Phil, and Brown is looking good, but we will all have to wait and see.


----------



## king1153 (Sep 25, 2005)

yes


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes! I think they will sneak in!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I doubt it. They have one of the 5 worst starting point guards and power forwards in the league. Our only high quality reserves play the same position which also happens to have our second best player as a starter.
> 
> The combo of Phil and Kobe will have to work some serious magic.


Obviously you have never seen Smush Parker in action, unless you thought that the lakers were starting Sasha then yes we would have one of the five worst starting point guards in the League.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The One said:


> Obviously you have never seen Smush Parker in action, unless you thought that the lakers were starting Sasha then yes we would have one of the five worst starting point guards in the League.


Nah, I've seen him play plenty. With the Cavs, at the rucker, this preseason and summer league.


----------



## jasoncollier (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Only if the rest of the western conference gets injured. Hopefully, I am wrong though.


----------

